# Online woodworking library



## 40ozprophet (Mar 3, 2010)

Stumbled across this the other day, thought it might be of interest to youns. It's an online library with more than 175 full books, almost all .pdf, on the subject of woodworking and pretty much all related topics of interest to woodworkers, all public domain. There are whole sections with multiple books on hand tools, machine tools, shop machinery, furniture and design, woodworking, carpentry, pattern making, blueprints, etc. Pretty exhaustive. There is an incredible ammount of information available here. Some of them are really old (ca. 19th century) but are still worth looking at.

I thought a particularly good one was the US Army Engineers Course In Carpentry book, here.
enjoy!

http://www.evenfallstudios.com/woodworks_library/woodworks_library.html


----------

